# Arthritis as my main symptom right now



## tots (Apr 17, 2015)

So I have been out of remission for 5 hrs. Have tried Remicade, Humira and
Cimzia. Do best when also taking Entocort, unfortunately these mess have not 
pushed me over the edge into remission and the dr said I can't be on the steroid forever.  I get it.  Personally I think I need a second medication to bump me over. So right now I am not on anything.


Is it possible joint pain and swelling etc, be how my flare is rearing its ugly 
head? Still some abdominal symptoms, but right now it's my fingers, knee,
Lower back and feet that are really hurting.  I am sure working retail is not 
helping.  

Any advice welcome. Very overwhelmed right now.  


Thanks 

Lauren


----------



## Lam123 (Apr 17, 2015)

I experience similar symptoms. At times I know I'm in a flare because my knees start to give me problems. Have you tried a biologic paired up with imuran?


----------



## tots (Apr 18, 2015)

My Dr dosent want to add anything else. 

So I am now off meds altogether.  Not great but, when I end up in the hospital again
I guess we will get serious about remission.

How did you get your Dr to use more than one medication?


Lauren


----------



## Lam123 (Apr 18, 2015)

It was his first recommendation.


----------



## my little penguin (Apr 18, 2015)

There is such a thing a Spondyloarthritis
Basically the joints especially lower joints and low back ( SI joints) flare when the Gi tract flares. 
It happens a lot with Ibd
Other cases ( rare) as in my kiddo the joints flare independent of the gut inflammation.
He has Juvenile spondyloarthritis in his hands, wrists and knees ( probably SI joint as well)
He currently takes humira/Mtx even though his crohns has mild /moderate inflammation on biopsies but not ulcers etc....
A rheumotologist who is familiar woth SpA would be first on the list of docs to see




> Enteropathic Arthritis: Quick Links
> Overview >>>
> Symptoms >>>
> Diagnosis >>>
> ...


From
http://www.spondylitis.org/about/ibd.aspx


Hope that helps


----------



## tots (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know why I haven't read about this on my own before!
I have heard about it but I have soo many of the symptoms. 

Thank you so much for the link 


Lauren


----------



## swamper (Oct 3, 2017)

I have enteropathic arthritis and my back and joint pain causes me much more problems than the Crohn's. I'd look for a Dr. that is aggressive in treating the arthritis because I can tell you from experience that it is no fun going years with insufficient treatment. I'm still looking for the right combination to keep it at bay.


----------



## tots (Nov 22, 2017)

I am glad you saw this post and answered. I have not been on lately- my husband died 3 months ago and just trying to figure stuff out.

I saw my GP today and he has me back on Prednisone. I am no longer on Remicade because I lost my ins when my husband died. The year my husband had cancer I was in the hospital with pancreatitis. My balance at my GIs office is $480. They will not even let the nurse return my call until my balance is paid off. Basically holding my medical care hostage. I have never carried a balance there. 

So basically I have some inflammatory erosive osteoarthritis, its autoimmune. Its painful all the time and the fatigue is worse than I have with my GI symptoms. Very frustrated!!


Lauren


----------

